# 28 weeks



## tabbicles (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi everyone! It's going really quick now. First of my fortnightly scans yesterday all fine, hba1c is 6.8 so gone down 0.1 again! Feeling big


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

Ooh! Exciting!  Good to hear things are going well


----------



## Redkite (Aug 6, 2014)

Glad to hear it's all going well . Is it getting hard to find a comfy sleeping position?


----------



## Bloden (Aug 7, 2014)

How exciting! I bet you can't wait to meet the little bundle of joy now! Keep us posted...


----------



## gail1 (Aug 7, 2014)

glad to hear all is going well


----------



## tabbicles (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi all, yeah feeling pretty bloated now and get out if breath quite easy. Sleepings not too bad, My bump has a pillow all to itself!
Baby is in breech position and she feels like she is sat on my bladder like a space hopper!


----------

